
Google Maps is now rendered in 3D - pyb
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/City+of+London,+London/@51.5311096,-0.0416171,1485a,20y,270h,41.28t/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x487603554edf855f:0xa1185c8d19184c0!8m2!3d51.5123443!4d-0.0909852
======
pyb
The URL is just a fairly random example.

~~~
tantalor
Context? This has been true for years...

